# 2007 Model Hymer - new Fiat chassis



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I don't think I have seen a link to these new models before - so for a quick look...

http://www.hymer.com/eu/

Rapide561


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Nice new models Russell but I still could not afford one of these, maybe in 20 years time!

I am waiting for the new models of other marques to arrive, maybe a new Dethleffs as I have been told they may meet my requirements, an Adriatic Coral 660SP or Lunar Champ 630.

I am looking to sell my Elddis because we cannot use it now this year as Chris goes into hospital soon and there is a three month recovery period.

Hopefully I will be able to buy one next March.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The Practical Motorhome magazine had an article about the new Fiat etc. Sounds quite good, better handling by all accounts. Will have to give it a year or so for them to iron out any teething troubles before I think of buying one though.........if the funds allow that is...... :wink:


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*New Fiat*

It may look lovely (tho that's a matter of opinion)...it may have all the features we were asking for...it may have seats where your feet can touch the floor...it may be flooding the market...........but

It's still a Fiat...with all that implies.

When it's been with us for five years, so we can see all the problems it has amassed, then I might consider it!

Smick


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: New Fiat*



smick said:


> It may look lovely (tho that's a matter of opinion)...it may have all the features we were asking for...it may have seats where your feet can touch the floor...it may be flooding the market...........but
> 
> It's still a Fiat...with all that implies.
> 
> ...


hi good point :wink: might be worth letting things bed in and see all the faults flood in on here first :idea:

ray
________________________________________________
are we nearly there yet :!:


----------

